# 55 gal aggressive suggestions



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey i've got a 55 gallon set up and ready to stock. I'm gonna put a pair of firemouths in it for now. i was hoping i could put rasie another bigger more aggressive cichlid in it too. (i would move the firemouth's out later, so just pretend they're not even there) i was thinking of getting a couple of juvi's of deifferent kinds of SA cichlids and keeping them till they were around 4in and then getting rid of all but my favorite. is this a good idea?

If not thats ok too. But i would really love any suggestions on large and aggressive SA or CA cichlids to put in there.

PS- i've already kept oscars and i would like to try something new.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Firemouths aren't really aggressive, in means of them being family of cichlids, their rather docile. 

Apistos would be ok. Problem is Firemouths get a decent size and dont stop growing. Electric Blue Dempseys would work.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have female convicts with my firemouths. they all get along great.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

One oscar, by itself.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Little if you notice he says "PS- i've already kept oscars and i would like to try something new."
What about some Convicts, they can be some what agro at times. Just a thought.


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

everybody. forget about the firemouth's!!! they'll only be in there while the new fish are juvi's. i like convicts but they're not that big. here are some examples of what i've been thinking about:

green terror
jack dempsey
jaguar(not for it's whole life)
red devil
midas

are there any other cichlids out ther that would work in a 55 that i'm not thinking about?


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Cons can get pretty big, I've had a decent size few, and they would be compatible with the firemouths, if provided enough hiding spots.
Just some stuff I remember. Someone correct me if I am wrong on the following statements.
Green Terror: I believe would be to big, seeing that they can reach a length of 12 inches.
Jack Dempsey: Could be done as species only tank.
Jaguar: Umm, I really don't remember knowing anything about these; sorry.
Red Devil: I think would have to be a species only tank, I've seen some large ones before.
Midas: Very colorful fish, can be very agro from what I remember from that one at the LFS. 
Hope I was of some help, and like I stated someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jaguars are beautiful, mean, and huge. They also have like 10,000 fry at a time. 



> are there any other cichlids out ther that would work in a 55 that i'm not thinking about?


Check out cichlid-forum. The are so many cichlids. Even cichlids that are considered "mild" such as severums and blue acaras are fairly aggressive when breeding and have great personality.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

RHL, have you thought about africans? IME they have more color and breeding habitats vary greatly. Mbuna, active group, color is bright and vivid. Along with African peacocks their colors are all over the rainbow, their breeding is reptitive and boring though. If really want to see some interesting breeding, Lake Tang cichlids is where its at.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't mean to jump off topic but was anything I said right? :S If not I'm go back to reading more. >.<
But I never thought about african cichlids, was a great idea Marty.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The Dempsey, Convicts, firemouths could go together, I dont know enough about the other ones to know for sure. But all these fish get on pretty massive level of size, and just bite at each other versus if went with East african lake type. 

Im assuming might have a Petsmart in the area, Petsmart african stock has gone up a few points it seems as they began carrying more peacocks/haps as of past year, instead of just mbuna.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

if you planned on upgrading in the future i would go with a jaguar cichlid since they are awesome and aggressive

if you wanted a pretty cool fish that has a pretty good personality go with the oscar or a red devil although in my opinion a 55 is to small for both

convicts are pretty cool if u have a male and a female they will breed almost none stop tho


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

everybody!!! pay attention!!! i don't want oscars or convicts! forget ther firemouths are there! what i get doesn't have to go with the fire mouth's for more than a few weeks!!!


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

PS-i already have an african tank.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

well i would suggest a large tank for south american cichlids due to size and aggresion but it your tank. i gonna give you a link to a great site the link is for right what your looking for but when you done with what you looking for look over the ite. great site.

http://elmersaquarium.com/10_cichlid_mild.htm


----------

